

Sponsor a Tor relay - johnnycarcin
https://sponsor-privacy.com/

======
skoon33
I wish there was more information about this organization. Additionally, I get
an insecure https flag on Google chrome. SKETCH

~~~
johnnycarcin
skoon33: That has been the biggest complaint so far and the site is currently
being updated to clarify who is running it.

With regards to the insecure https flag, can you provide the version of chrome
you are using? I'm not able to re-produce with 41.0.2272.118 (64-bit)

~~~
skoon33
Chrome 42.0.2311.90

Thanks for responding. I apologize for the caustic nature of my previous
comment; that was too much.

Good luck on getting this to a better place!

~~~
johnnycarcin
Hmm, just updated to that version and it appears to work. The only warning I
get is "The identity of this website has been verified by Gandi Standard SSL
CA but does not have public audit records". We'll do some more testing and see
if we can dig anything up.

No worries about your comment, as I mentioned others had shared the same
opinion so we are working on adjusting that. We've already updated the payment
form to provide details on who our processor is and what to look for on your
statement.

